# Newbie



## thedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,
I am a newbie, Who would like to get involved in woodworking projects a step at a time. 
cheers
greg


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, the best way to get started is to choose a simple project and dig in. The Router Workshop show was about as good a way to learn about routers as you are likely to find. Some PBS stations still carry reruns of the show but you are best off buying the DVD's so you can view the show from the start. Woodworking classes are quite expensive but with the series 101 DVD you will learn the correct method of installing bits, the right way to move your router, how to make simple projects, and even how to make box joints and dovetails. Not a bad deal for a sawbuck. You can view the many products, books and DVD's by clicking the link on our home page for Oak Park.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Greg, glad to see you joined the forums. Welcome.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Greg!


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

*Hands on help*

Hi Greg, You really should provide info like where you live and I am sure one of us would be glad to visit you with a little hands on instructions. If you live in sunny southeast Florida I know several people who will help, Joe


----------



## thedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,
Thank you for your warm welcome and I appreciate your offer of help. I live in Newcastle, which is about 170kms north of Sydney Australia. Sorry I will fix the details.
cheers
greg


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome, seems there are a lot of guys and gals from down under.


----------



## thedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi xplorx4, 
I believethat there are a lot of diy people down here. Thanks for the greeting. I have started my first project(a router table). It had taken a couple of days. Not flashie, but it does the job.
cheers
greg


----------

